# Total Lunar Eclipse coming to a sky near you!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget! Feb 20 - 21

Here's the link I found on another website:
http://sunearth.gsfc.nasa.gov/eclipse/LEmono/TLE2008Feb21/image/TLE2008Feb21-CST.GIF

Looks like it will start the night of the 20th and end 3-4 hours later on the 21st.

Fred, you got a confirmation on that?

Mike


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday

Ganders '67


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Should be good, that's the day before the full moon. Come to think of it, are all lunar eclipses would have to be on full moons right?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

we're having a solar eclipse right now.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

yes sir mike, I beleive your right. I found the same info on the NASA internal site.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I hope the wether will allow me to get a few shots of it. Especially with Saturn and the other star, Regulus visible. After reading up on it at this link, this event won't occur again in this millenium. I'll be too old to get another shot at it! 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23184927/

Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

The spy satellite is suppose to be shot down too tonight. We are going to have all kinds of action up there. 
I wonder if the Space Shuttle will be around when all this happens. I think this is their last day.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, caramba! I can't see anything. Too much cloud cover. 
Mike


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

We have clouds pretty bad, but I have a dozen or so picture. Matter of fact Im in here wating out the clouds typing this. Well gotta go check, be back in a few.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Same in Santa Fe Mike...sad2sm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My son in Vermont called and was watching it and called me to look. Well, I got soaking wet looking throught the rain and clouds trying to find it and no such luck.


----------

